# 4 10" rockford P2's ported in an S10. Box size? Thoughts?



## 240sxguy (May 28, 2009)

Been awhile since I had built a box, but I am going to do a slot loaded 4-10" subwoofer box for a extended cab S10. Anybody know what size enclosure and port I should use? Ideally the enclosure needs to see a flat-ish response. I could do a one note wonder but I am guessing he would be sick of it in short order. This is for a buddy, so I want to do it right.

He listens to rap/country/rock.. the usual 21 y/o stuff.

Evan


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Available space?


----------



## 240sxguy (May 28, 2009)

He has given me the go-ahead to build the entire way across the back of the truck in the extended portion. 4+ cu/feet without a problem if it is needed.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

For a "powerful" system rockford recommends 1.75 cu ft per woof internal tuned to 37 hertz. and it will handle about 75-250 watts per woofer. Can go into more detail if necessary.


----------



## 240sxguy (May 28, 2009)

Great, thanks!


----------



## silversaturn (Jun 26, 2009)

awesome


----------



## FlameRedHemi (Jul 4, 2009)

do you plan on placeing the tens next to each other or?


----------



## 240sxguy (May 28, 2009)

Not sure, I will mock things up and see how they fit. Doubt this happens before fall honestly at this point. 

Evan


----------



## thebread (Jul 6, 2009)

Sounds awesome


----------

